# Wiring diagrams?



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

I realize this is probably a shot in the dark, but is there a site with wiring diagrams for vintage vehicles? I'm thinking specifically of a 1930 Ford Woody. I have the old kit from the seventies (a childhood kit) and want to lavish attention on it.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Whiteraven_2001 said:


> I realize this is probably a shot in the dark, but is there a site with wiring diagrams for vintage vehicles? I'm thinking specifically of a 1930 Ford Woody. I have the old kit from the seventies (a childhood kit) and want to lavish attention on it.


somethng like this?


from here.


----------

